# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Fencing quote - is this a reasonable price?

## kareno27

Hi all,
I am based on the central coast of NSW & looking to get some fencing done. I have only been able to get 1 guy to quote so not sure if the price is reasonable given that I have nothing to compare it to. 
There is over 60m of chainmesh fencing (specifically 1200mm high 50mm x 2.50mm galvanised chainmesh on galvanised pipework). This has worked out at approx $64/m.
There is also 8m of 1800mm lapped & capped treated pine fencing. This has worked out at $97/m. 
These prices do not include removal of the old timber fence/clearing. 
The block is moderately sloped & a bit fiddly, so I understand that the labour cost are going to be higher than a flat/easy site.
I would love some feedback on these prices & whether they sound reasonable. 
Thanks heaps

----------


## ringtail

The going rate for* good quality hardwood fences in Brisbane* is about $65 per l/m built properly by good operators. You can get it done much cheaper but the quality is rubbish. I'd say your are getting touched badly on the pine fencing and have a very good price on the chain wire fence.

----------


## kareno27

Thanks ringtail. Probably not worried if i'm getting slightly ripped off on the timber given that it's a minor part of the job as long as the overall price isn't too bad.

----------


## ringtail

Is there a reason ( obviously there is) that the timber part isn't being done with chain wire ? You might be lucky and get 10 years out of the pine fence but it will look ordinary after 2 years and at nearly 100 bucks per mt I know which way I'd go.

----------


## barney118

Reasonable price comes down to what you are willing to pay. Work out an estimate cost of materials and then work out if it is worth doing yourself or simply ask for quotes with materials and labour.
Then factor in when it can be done (their time and your time) and add a bit as the contractor will obviously need to consider the time to come out and see you initially at $x /hr etc.

----------


## kareno27

Thanks guys. The reason there is the small section of timber fence is that it is adjacent to a section of colourbond fence close to the house, initially I was going to do this section in colourbond as well but neighbour prefers timber so fine with me. The chainmesh fence is along the backyard boundries which has a more bushy aspect. I wanted something cheaper there cause main reason for the fence is to enclose the dog. Job too big for me so I need someone to install as well.
I was just keen to get some sort of idea if these prices are ballpark going rates.

----------


## ringtail

Cool. Either way, I reckon the chainwire fences are tops. Minimum 50 year life, light and breeze pass right through - and good price too.

----------

